# SR20 motor swap on 2.5?



## A_linton8 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey I've been digging around and havent really found anything anywhere. I have been talking with some friends and we have been rolling around the idea of dropping an SR20 (its turbod) motor in my 2.5. I wanted to see if anyone had any insight to doing this, and maybe about how much a decent one *should* cost. 

And for all you 3.5s who think they are awsome.....no one cares about you and your bickering of "2.5s are poor, just get a 3.5":lame:

but everyone else, 
thanks in advance


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

The hardest part, will be getting the engine/trans to mount properly on the cradle. That is assuming you already have all the necessary harnesses, processor, and related hardware.


----------

